# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  ارتفاع عدد الشهداء الي 360 شهيد واكثر من 1700 جريح اخر احصائيات المجازر الصهيونية

## Sad Story

ارتفاع عدد الشهداء الي 360 شهيد واكثر من 1700 جريح اخر احصائيات المجازر الصهيونية في قطاع غزة



سقط قبل قليل 10 شهداء في مدينة غزة في قصف لمجمع الوزارات ومقر للامن الفلسطيني في تل الهوي ومسجد الفاروق في مخيم البريج
وارتفع عدد الشهداء الي 360 شهيدا و1700 جريح والغارات مستمرة حتى اللحظة

----------


## Sad Story

طائرات الاحتلال تدمر مجمع الوزارات الحكومية وتقصف محيط المجمع الإسلامي فجر اليوم وما زالت الغارات مستمرة 

وحصيلة الشهداء 360 شهيد و1700 جريح منهم 300 في حالة خطرة

----------


## Sad Story

مقتل ثلاثة مغتصبين صهاينة على الأقل وأصيب أكثر من عشرين آخرين بجروح، إصابة ثلاثة منهم على الأقل في حالة الخطر، وذلك في قصف نفّذته "كتائب الشهيد عز الدين القسام

----------


## Sad Story

صورة لخمس شقيقات من عائلة بعلوشة استشهدن امس في مخيم جباليا جراء القصف الاسرائيلي الهمجي المتواصل على قطاع غزة

----------


## Sad Story

خمسة شهداء بينهم قيادي من سرايا القدس في غارة على عبسان الكبيرة
في خانيونس

----------


## Sad Story

غارة اسرائيلية تستهدف المسعفين والمواطنين الذين هبوا لاجلاء الجرحى والمصابين في مجمع الوزرات

----------


## Sad Story

اعلن د. معاوية حسنين مدير الاسعاف والطواريء عن سقوط عشرة شهداء واصابة العشرات في سلسلة الغارات التي نفذها الطيران الاسرائيلي فجر اليوم الثلاثاء على عدة اهداف في قطاع غزة.

واكد حسنين ان الطيران الاسرائيلي قصف المسعفين وسيارات الاسعاف التي توجهت لاجلاء الجرحى والشهداء من مجمع الوزرات مما ادى الى وقوع عدة اصابات في صفوفهم.

وتوالت الغارات الاسرائيلية، حيث قصفت الطائرات من طراز اف 16 باكثر من 13 صاروخا مجمع الوزارات خلف الجامعة الاسلامية، ومقر الامن الوقائي سابقا في تل الهوى، ومقر للبحرية في الشيخ عجلين غرب غزة، كما قصفت موقع للقسام بثلاثة صواريخ شرق حي الزيتون ، وسيارة مدنية في شارع الجلاء، شمال غزة، و ورشة حدادة في منطقة السامر وسط غزة، واصيب ثلاثة مواطنين في قصف منزل لاحد قادة القسام في منطقة التوام شمال غزة.

كما اطلقت من طراز اباتشي صاروخين مكتب لجان المقاومة الشعبية الاعلامي، قرب المجلس التشريعي غرب مدينة غزة، وذلك بعد وقت قصير من الاعلان عن مقتل اسرائيليين جنوب اسرائيل، منتصف الليلة

----------


## Sad Story

الان تحليق مكثف للطائرات الاسرائيلية في المنطقة الوسطى لقطاع غزة

----------


## Sad Story

ورد الان طائرات الاحتلال تدمر موقع شرطة القرارة في خان يونس تدميراً كاملاً

----------


## زهره التوليب

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله
والله حرام الي بصير
الله يحفظ اهالينا ويحفظك يا محمد :Eh S(2):

----------


## Sad Story

الله يخليكِ اخت زهره , الوضع هنا يرثى له قصف وتحليق للطائرات في جنوب وشمال غزة والطائرات تحلق الان بكثافة فوق راسي في المنطقة الوسطى

----------


## MR.X

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...
الله يرحم كل الشهداء الابطال .
الله يصبرهم ويعينهم ...



لا اله الا الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story 					 
> _الله يخليكِ اخت زهره , الوضع هنا يرثى له قصف وتحليق للطائرات في جنوب وشمال غزة والطائرات تحلق الان بكثافة فوق راسي في المنطقة الوسطى_


والله يامحمد احنا الي حالنا يرثى له..
انتم رجال صامدون..لاتهابون الموت
لكن احنا..ما النا غير الحسره والذل

----------


## Sad Story

املنا كبير في الله عز وجل وفي الشعوب والشرفاء والاحرار المنتفضون الان في كل الدول ولسنا باكين على الصمت العربي المريب المتخاذل نحن ميتون في كلتا الحالتين اما بالحصار والموت البطيء واما بالقصف
والموت السريع فليس لدينا شيء نخسره فاما ان نعيش احرارا او نموت كالاشجار وقوفا بعزة وكرامة

----------


## Sad Story

ورد الان تدمير مجمع الوزارات في غزة بالكامل

----------


## Sad Story

قصف مكثف ومركز على غربي غزة وشن 10 غارات خلال 3 دقائق

----------


## Sad Story

باراك اعطى قرار الحرب البرية والجيش سيقرر متى يبدأ ذلك

----------


## غسان

_اللهم أنصر أخواننا في غزة_

__ 

_اللهم أسألك يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركانه العرش أسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على كل خلقك وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ لا إله إلا أنت انصر إخواننا في غزه ووحد صفهم واجمع شملهم واجعلهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضهم بعضا اللهم أعزهم بعزك يا من لا مذل لمن تعز و انصرهم على من عاداهم وأعلو رايتهم اللهم عجل لهم بالنصر اللهم فك أسراهم واشف مرضاهم وارزقهم إنك على كل شيئ قدير وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة X_MAN_1S  
_حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...

الله يرحم كل الشهداء الابطال .
الله يصبرهم ويعينهم ... 


لا اله الا الله_ 



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

الله اكبر على كل ظالم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Tiem

مبارك لن يفتح المعبر وذلك خشية الانفصال الفلسطيني الفلسطيني والذي سيحدث حال عدم تدخل السلطة بفتح المعبر مع مصر وبذلك سيزداد الامر سؤءا وبذلك خسرنا المعركة دون ادنى شك ...............
تيم

----------


## آلجوري

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...

----------


## Sad Story

ارتفع عدد شهداء المجزرة الإسرائيلية، المستمرة في قطاع غزة من أربعة أيام إلى أكثر من 381 شهيداً، واكثر1700جريح.

فيما تواصلت عصر اليوم الثلاثاء الغارات الإسرائيلية على المواطنين،حيث استشهد المواطن " فتحى أبو قبيل" إثر قصف منزله في منطقة المغراقة وسط قطاع غزة بصاروخين من قبل طائرات الإف 16وادي ذلك إلى تدمير منزله بالكامل، واكد مراسلنا وجود إصابات في المكان ".

أما في شرق بلدة دير البلح وسط قطاع غزة ، تعرضت مجموعة من المقاومين لعملية استهداف بالصواريخ من قبل طائرات الإستطلاع أسفر عن وقوع عددا من الإصابات".

بينما في فترة الظهيرة أطلق الطيران الحربي صاروخين على أحد منازل المواطنين غرب "مسجد علي" في بلدة بيت حانون، مما أدي إلى وقوع إصابات في صفوف المواطنين ، بينما في رفح أطلقت المروحيات الإسرائيلية أكثر من 3 صواريخ على أهداف متفرقة في المحافظة ، حيث قصف مبنى مقابل مسجد الرحمه وسط المدنية بجوارمدارس وكالة غوث وتشغيل الاجئين دون وقوع إصابات تذكر ،وذلك وفق ما أقاد به مراسلنا هناك".

كذلك تم تدمير مصنع دلول للألبان والأجبان في حي الصبرة جنوب مدنية غزة نتيجة عملية القصف الصاروخي له "

وفي ذات السياق استشهد طفلتان فلسطينيتان صباح اليوم جراء غارة شنها الطيران الحربي الإسرائيلي على منطقة بيت حانون شمال قطاع غزة.

ونقل مراسلنا أن الطيران الحربي الإسرائيلي قصف بصاروخا واحد على الأقل منزل المواطن طلال حمدان في بيت حانون، وأسفر عن استشهاد طفلتيه لما (12 عاما)،وهيا (4 أعوام)، وإصابة شقيقيهما بجراح خطيرة وتدمير المنزل بالكامل ".

وكان عشرة شهداء قد ارتقوا في ساعات الفجر الأولى إثر غارات شنتها الطيران الحربي الإسرائيلي اسهدف مجمع الوزارات وموقع بدر التابع لكتائب القسام الجناح العسكري لحركة "حماس"، ومسجد في البريج، وموقع قرب السفينة غرب مدينة غزة، ومنزل يعود لعائلة القوقاو عدد من مبانى الجامعة الإسلامية وتضرر عدد من مباني جامعة الازهر ومنازل للمواطنين ".

و نقل مراسلنا عن شهود عيان أن عشر طائرات من طراز أف 16 قصفت بشكل مكثف مجمع الوزارات جنوب مدينة غزة مما أدي إلى تدميره بالكامل، وأسفر القصف عن سقوط 10 شهداء بالاضافة إلى عشرات المصابين بينهم عدد من ضباط الاسعاف الذين ذهبوا لاسعاف الجرحى وباغتتهم الطائرات الحربية بالقصف.

من جهته قال الدكتور معاوية حسنين لقدس نت " ان عدد الشهداء حتى ظهر اليوم بلغ 381 شهيدا، وان الأعداد ستكون متزايدة في ظل استمرار الغارات الإسرائيلية واكثر من 1700 جريح، بإصابات مختلفة"

وفي سياق متصل استهدفت الطائرات الحربية موقع بدر التابع لكتائب القسام ودمر بالكامل شرق مدينة غزة، كما قصفت موقع السفينة غرب مدينة غزة بعشرات الصواريخ، كما تم استهداف موقع للتدريب تابع للقسام في ابراج المقوسي بحي النصر، واستهداف منزل يعود لعائلة القوقا في نفس المكان.

وأكد شهود عيان أن عدد كبير من منازل المواطنين تضررت بشكل كبير من شظايا الصواريخ الحربية الاسرائيلية.

بينما اصبب عدد من المواطنين بجراح متفاوتة جراء شن الطائرات والزوارق الحربية الإسرائيلية ، اليوم الثلاثاء ، سلسلة غارات على أهداف متفرقة جنوب ووسط قطاع غزة محدثة خسائر بشرية ومادية بالأماكن التي استهدفتها . 

وأفاد مراسلنا جنوب القطاع بأن ساعات الفجر الأولي شهدت قصف مكثف من قبل الزوارق الحربية الإسرائيلية التي اقتربت الي شاطئ بحر جنوب القطاع على بعد 200متر ، حيث قامت بعدها بإطلاق ما يقرب من " 30قذيفة " على موقع بحرية رفح ، وخيام امن محررات ، ومناطق فارغة محدثة خسائر مادية".

وأشار مراسلنا أن عدد من المواطنين أصيبوا بحالات طفيفة ، وحالات هلع جراء قصف الطائرات الحربية من نوع " اف16" لــ منزلين مديين في منطقة الشبورة غرب رفح الأمر الذي أدي لتدميرهما على بالكامل ، موضحا أن الطائرات نفسها عاودت قصف ارض فارغة بجوار هذان المنزلان . 

وقال مراسلنا الي هذا القصف تزامن مع قصف " موقع شرطة القرارة " شمال مدينة خانيونس بصاروخ من قبل طائرات " اف 16" محدثة خسائر مادية بالمبنى المخلي من قبل عناصر الشرطة مسبقاُ ، وأضاف الي هذا القصف تبعه قصف مماثل لنفس الموقع بعد اقل من ساعة بصاروخ من نفس الطائرات دون وقوع إصابات ، عدا خسائر فادحة لحقت بالمبنى وعدد من مباني المواطنين المجاورة . 

وتزامن هذا القصف مع قصف مماثل لموقع مقبولة شرق مخيم البريج وسط القطاع دون أن يبلغ عن وقوع اصبات الي أن أضرار مادية لحقت بأجزاء كبيرة من المبنى ، متزامنا هذا القصف مع قصف " مسجد عمر الفاروق " في منطقة البريج دون أن يبلغ عن وقوع إصابات الي أن المسجد دمر بالكامل. 

وتابع مراسلنا نقلا عن شهود عيان بأن طائرات حربية إسرائيلية عاودة قصف موقع الأمن والحماية غرب مدينة خانيونس وتحديدا الواقع بجوار جامعة الأقصى " بثلاثة صواريخ " الأمر الذي أدي لتدمير المبني بالكامل دون أن يبلغ عن وقوع إصابات ، ولفت الشهود الي عملية القصف هذه تعد الثانية لهذا المقر حيث استشهد حينها اثنان من الشرطة وأصيب عدد أخر . 

وأضاف مراسلنا أن طائرات الاستطلاع التي تحلق بشكل مكثف ومنخفض في أجواء مدينة خانيونس استهدفت نقطتين لأفراد الشرطة إحداها قرب جامعة القدس المفتوحة شمال خانيونس أدت لإصابة اثنين من أفراد الشرطة وصفت المصادر الطبية جراحهما مابين الطفيفة والمتوسطة ، فيما استهدفت الغارة الثانية مكتبة مقابل مركز شرطة خانيونس وسط البلدة كان بجوارها اثنان من أفراد الشرطة الأمر الذي أدي لنجاة المجموعة بسلام دون ن يصب أحداُ منهم بأذى . 

وننوه الي أن ما قرب من " 200بيت " تم إخلاءه من قبل المواطنين بعد أن تم إلقاء منشورات من قبل طائرات الاحتلال في سماء مدينة رفح ضمن الحرب النفسية التي تنتهجها إسرائيل ضد المواطنين لتكون مكملة للغارات التي تشنها ، حيث جمع قرابة " الـــ300فرد " داخل مدرسة القدس المهجورة وشط رفح تحت البرد القارص وماء الشتاء ، فيما لجأ العشرات ألي أقربهم بعيدا عن منطقة الشريط الحدودي ، خشية استهداف منازلهم وفق ما جاء بالمنشور والرسائل التي انهالت على سكانه الحدود والتي نصت " على حث سكانه الحدود والتي يتواجد داخل بويتهم سلاح أو تحتها نفق إخلاء منازلهم قبل أن يتم استهدافها فوق رؤس ساكنيها "

----------

